# Vostok Prices



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What the hell is going on?

6 months ago I was getting the odd one for between Â£7 and Â£15 off the bay.

Ever since I've been looking for a cheapie to Franken they seem to be fetching silly money.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...MEBWA%3AIT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...MEBWA%3AIT&rd=1

They are now fetching more than new ones in some cases!

Am I missing something?

Anyone want to buy Alby for Â£50?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Very surprising, I might start listing some now then!

I bought 20 brand new boxed Vostoks in Poland about 6 months ago, the pic type, jet fighters, tanks etc, I paid Â£9 each whcih I thought was a bargain. I still have 8 left and don't think I have made a bean







They have sold between Â£10 and Â£15 tops.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

BTW I have this too, a very chunky piece, I'll sell for Â£20 inc P+P or swap for whatever, unworn and boxed.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Paul

They are old CCCP's and the first one has "by order of tne ministry of defence" written on the dial..

The older pre 1992 soviet era watches attract a premium price especially if they are one of the rarer dial designs.

Also the big square "amphibia" cases seem to attract a good price.

If you buy from Eastern Europe you can get them cheaper but there seems to be a lot more "competiton" for them these days.

If like Alby you are post 1992 then the news is not so good- prices seem flat or are dropping.

Has anyone seen the seen the latest cheap Wostoks which seem to be painted green







with a green rubber strap?

They are just my sort of thing







.

If you want to dump Alby Paul, he can always come and stay with me but I'm afraid he won't be worth Â£30+ even though he's a lovable little chap







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for that Ian. As per usual my BAC membership shining through. I thought that second one looked awful. It's at Â£46 now! Shows what I know. I didn't realise they were collectable! Just bloody good cheap watches.

Mark that gold one is too bling bling!

As for Alby, she's staying with me for now!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Very surprising, I might start listing some now then!
> 
> I bought 20 brand new boxed Vostoks in Poland about 6 months ago, the pic type, jet fighters, tanks etc, I paid Â£9 each whcih I thought was a bargain. I still have 8 left and don't think I have made a bean
> 
> ...


Mark - next time you go look for some old ones -they're a much better investment.

Look for military ones with CCCP on the dial. The ones without tanks etc seem to do well.

People tend not to be interested in the civilian models CCCP or not.

I'm afraid the markets a bit flooded with newer ones







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Mark - next time you go look for some old ones -they're a much better investment.
> 
> Look for military ones with CCCP on the dial. The ones without tanks etc seem to do well.
> 
> ...


I am going next week for 3 days so will have a good look. I am a bit concerned as the bus sets off from the Polish club (Bradford) 6.30am and arrives in Lodz lunchtime the next day AND I still haven't had a drink this year 

I usually need a bottle of Vodka and some temazapam


----------

